

Yars' Revenge in Canvas - rbxbx
http://shaneriley.com/games/yars_revenge/

======
umjames
Great remake. It is missing the following however:

The second level where the shield is a solid block and the holes you punch in
it cycle through the block. This level and the first one alternate throughout
the game.

The disc should start off slow and get faster at chasing you as you progress
through the levels.

When you get through enough levels, the force field goes away, allowing the
disc to chase you everywhere.

The swirl that the Qotile turns into should get faster and more accurate and
the interval before the swirl comes at you should get shorter as you progress
through the levels.

I'm not trying to nitpick though, I really like this remake. I grew up playing
these games.

~~~
shaneriley
There's definitely more to the original game than what I was able to put in up
to now, but I figured releasing it early would ensure I continue to work on
it. Thanks for the feedback!

